# reinstalling power steering pump



## st4nz4d0g (May 19, 2009)

Ok, I'm reinstalling my P/S pump and this is due to a timing chain replacement. I'm in the finishing part of the job, but as it comes I can't seem to line the lower bracket of the power steering pump the one that has the 5 inch bolt threaded thru it and bolts to the block via 2 bolts, to line up properly. Its at a impossible angle to bolt down any ideas? Could the upper bracket need to go under the idler pulley and then that'll give me clearance? Anyone with a suggestion please respond.
Thanks In Advance.
-cory


----------

